# Norcal ambulance or United Ambulance reviews?



## patzyboi (Jan 17, 2013)

Anyone worked for or heard of anything about these companies?
They are based in Bay area/northern california.

I believe United Ambulance is also called United Plus.


----------



## stemi (Jan 18, 2013)

Norcal is a well-established company, with a decent reputation for a company doing primarily IFTs. About the same as most other companies from what I hear, but someone else may be able to provide more info.

On the other hand, United or United Plus is a horrible place to work. They have tons of craigslist ads up, and will interview just about anyone. Its not hard at all to get a job, there but there's one big catch. You won't be working on a BLS ambulance. At this time, United only has 1-2 BLS rigs and runs only a few BLS calls at a time. The remaining 12 or so rigs are wheelchair or gurney vans. Their reason for wanting "EMTs" is that their slogans/advertisements read, "All attendants and drivers are certified EMTs".

United's pay is ~$10/hr, no comission, and hours/ shifts do get cut quite often. From what I gather, the people that get on the BLS rigs are usually the ones who suck up/ are favorites of the owner "Chris", and are given the "privelage" of working on their their single BLS rig. During the interview, you are usually told that you will be working on a BLS rig after a month of gurney/wheelchair transports, but that is hard to believe.

Please let me know if you'd like more info.


----------



## patzyboi (Jan 18, 2013)

thank you sir.


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Jan 18, 2013)

I worked at Norcal for 3 1/2 years. Some good experience working BLS and CCT. But take it for what it is, theres not a whole lot to learn doing it and it gets old fast. Also, Barry who is the owner, is not trustworthy at all. He will lie straight to your face. Anyone who has been in EMS for a while knows how small this community is, and lying gets you a bad rep. Just my .02


----------



## patzyboi (Jan 19, 2013)

So if lying will get you a bad rep, does that reflect on your company


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Jan 20, 2013)

patzyboi said:


> So if lying will get you a bad rep, does that reflect on your company



I'd say yes. The owner will lie straight to your face and expect you to beleive it. That is enough to have a bad rep. Honesty is key in this business and someone lacking it says a lot


----------

